# Looking to transfer lease



## rmohan80 (Mar 12, 2015)

Hi,

We're moving overseas due to change in Job circumstances and looking to transfer our lease / create a new lease with the agent for our home.

It is a 2 bedroom, 1 bath, 1 covered parking. Area is really good, rent is $400 pw with bond at $2400.

Interested parties can look at the pictures on my Gumtree ad and contact me directly or PM me. The Gumtree Ad has pictures but I"m unable to post that link due to restrictions...can you please PM me or contact me on 0470430498 and I can send you the link

Thanks


----------

